# Shimano reel service- Stradic 1000FH



## St. Clair Slayer (Aug 31, 2009)

Just wanted to pass along my experience with Shimano. First I have a dozen or so Diawa 27LC reels that get the bulk of my service trolling for walleye and salmon. several of these reels have had issues over the years and they get sent to Diawa for repair. No issue and they get returned like new. Now on to today. I sent my Stradic 1000 in on July 5 because the handle will not turn. Reel just froze up while jigging in April. Ok, the handle will turn but it is very, very difficult. This reel is about 15-20 years old and gets used 3 or four days a year jigging. so over the 15-20 years that I have owned the reel it has maybe 50 days usage and looks like new. It is the newest of 5 Stradic reels that I heave too. So today I get the reel back from Shimano Irvine, CA. Open the box like it is Christmas morning only to find a very nice letter telling me the reel i 5 years out of production and they no longer service it. They recommend that I find a local repair shop that may carry parts to have the reel repaired. Needless to say I am very angry right now. I love these reels and all of the many Shimano products that I own. I would expect that a reel of this cost point be repaired by Shimano and be able to get many, many more years of use out if it. Well, nobody said life was fair kid... Looks like I will be purchasing more Diawa in the future and less Shimano.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

That's pretty sad and I have had similar problems with them. I tried switching manufacturers but just didn't like them. Back to shimano I had to go, sucks but it is what it is. 13 fishing just came out with a new reel and I'm waiting to het it in the mail. Will see how it fairs. Again sorry about ur reel

Burgundy


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I’ve also used Shimanos for years after my C4’s kept breaking bail springs.

Tried a Daiwa, but it seized up after a few years of salt. Even though it was rinsed after each use.

So far the Stradic 4000 is smooth (not like my Stella), but nice for the price! I almost bought a Van Staal vr 50, but it wasn’t available at the time. No regrets!

For a disposable reel it is hard to beat a Pflueger President. 

As for repairs, I wouldn’t know where to any more. ACO was my place, but after they moved just not the same


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I will take my stellas over van stall any day. Tried a few different models a few years ago and for the price I will stay with stella. I'm sure others have diff opinions , that's just mine.

Burgundy


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

I'll subscribe to this thread in case I have trouble one day. I started buying Shimano reels about 18 years ago and I've never had a single problem and I have more than a dozen I'd bet. 

OP, if you're mechanically inclined you can probably download the reels manual and part numbers and take it apart and see what's broken. Google the part number from the sheet and I'd bet you will find your part. 

I will admit I take care of my fishing gear so I do maintenance on my reels occasionally. I even wash my waders!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

6Speed said:


> I'll subscribe to this thread in case I have trouble one day. I started buying Shimano reels about 18 years ago and I've never had a single problem and I have more than a dozen I'd bet.
> 
> OP, if you're mechanically inclined you can probably download the reels manual and part numbers and take it apart and see what's broken. Google the part number from the sheet and I'd bet you will find your part.
> 
> I will admit I take care of my fishing gear so I do maintenance on my reels occasionally. I even wash my waders!



I’ll vouch for that!

He’ll leave 2days early just to make sure they’re dry before storing


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Shoeman said:


> I’ll vouch for that!
> 
> He’ll leave 2days early just to make sure they’re dry before storing


You hit that cricket like a trout on the Pine! I knew I'd drag you out old man...

Vacation going cool? Work sucks...


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

I had to send my 15+ year old Stradic back for repairs a couple of years ago. Nothing major, just getting a bit loose after cast after cast and fish after fish. I sent it to Ollie Damon's in Oregon. They got it back into great shape. http://www.olliedamons.com/

I also had a Shakepeare reel that my Dad threw into the muck last year. I sent it to The Reel People in Interlochen, MI. They did a great job too. http://www.thereelpeople.com/


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

Another Michigan based repair shop is Tuna's Reel Troubles
http://www.tunasreeltroubles.com/
78 Nelson Road
Ludington, MI 49431


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Glad I found this thread as I have a few old reels to send off to the Reel Guys at the end of the season.

On a different spinning reel topic, are there any decent small rear drag reels being made these days that don’t have a bail trigger? I think you can still get a Spirex with a rear drag but it has a trigger. Looks like rear drags in general are about gone.


----------



## St. Clair Slayer (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys. I will investigate the shops you recommend to get the help I need. It is to nice of a reel to scrape out.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

St. Clair Slayer said:


> Just wanted to pass along my experience with Shimano. First I have a dozen or so Diawa 27LC reels that get the bulk of my service trolling for walleye and salmon. several of these reels have had issues over the years and they get sent to Diawa for repair. No issue and they get returned like new. Now on to today. I sent my Stradic 1000 in on July 5 because the handle will not turn. Reel just froze up while jigging in April. Ok, the handle will turn but it is very, very difficult. This reel is about 15-20 years old and gets used 3 or four days a year jigging. so over the 15-20 years that I have owned the reel it has maybe 50 days usage and looks like new. It is the newest of 5 Stradic reels that I heave too. So today I get the reel back from Shimano Irvine, CA. Open the box like it is Christmas morning only to find a very nice letter telling me the reel i 5 years out of production and they no longer service it. They recommend that I find a local repair shop that may carry parts to have the reel repaired. Needless to say I am very angry right now. I love these reels and all of the many Shimano products that I own. I would expect that a reel of this cost point be repaired by Shimano and be able to get many, many more years of use out if it. Well, nobody said life was fair kid... Looks like I will be purchasing more Diawa in the future and less Shimano.



I had 2 10 year old chronoic(SP) bait casters that just needed some TLC, while at Sportsman Direct they mentioned they have a guy that services them. Got them back in a week and they are fine. I do not know who they used but it might be worth asking.

Now get out there and fish Ted!!!!


----------



## RabbleRouser (Oct 3, 2017)

I agree, tunasreeltroubles.com, best reel repair I have ever had. Great customer service and quality repair.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

For an update, I just heard back from Tuna that they don't work on Quantum reels. I've got a couple Tour US600's that were top of the line bass reels in 1996 for anything not labeled Calcutta. Now I've got email requests out to the guys in Interlochen and Maumee Tackle.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I was at blue water bait and he said hes got a guy (locally) that does repair and cleaning. Might be worth a call


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Mr Burgundy said:


> I was at blue water bait and he said hes got a guy (locally) that does repair and cleaning. Might be worth a call


Thanks for the tip. I’ll poke around there tomorrow. I did talk with the guy over in Interlochen today and he can do them. Shipping reels isn’t an issue, but I’ve also got a rod in need of new guides that he can do too, maybe making the drive worth while. There are some really good donuts in Petoskey that always makes a trip to that area something to look forward to.

Others on here recommend Maumee Tackle. I left the guy a voice mail and will report back what I hear.

Tuna only does Shimano, Daiwa, Penn, and Okuma casting reels, and only Okuma spinning reels.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

I dropped off a couple reels at Blue Water Bait yesterday. They have a local guy (said Clinton Township, but wouldn’t give out his contact information). He picks up reels at the bait shop on Wednesdays, and they said turn around is usually a week. Supposedly the guy won’t charge you if he takes a look at it and can’t fix it. Hopefully by Wednesday next week I have an update on here.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

piketroller said:


> I dropped off a couple reels at Blue Water Bait yesterday. They have a local guy (said Clinton Township, but wouldn’t give out his contact information). He picks up reels at the bait shop on Wednesdays, and they said turn around is usually a week. Supposedly the guy won’t charge you if he takes a look at it and can’t fix it. Hopefully by Wednesday next week I have an update on here.


Cool, let me know how it goes. A week is WAY better than 3 weeks for shimano


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Tuna's ..... yep.


----------

